# Binding Overhang



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

impossible to tell from that picture, but they are most likely fine

shes a beginner she wont be able to tell the difference if they overhang a bit too much

just make sure the board itself is not to large for her weight, that will make it harder to maneuver especially as a beginner


----------



## LRomero (Dec 2, 2020)

woodhouse said:


> impossible to tell from that picture, but they are most likely fine
> 
> shes a beginner she wont be able to tell the difference if they overhang a bit too much
> 
> just make sure the board itself is not to large for her weight, that will make it harder to maneuver especially as a beginner


Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes, it's hard to tell from this pircture but as @woodhouse said; for a beginner it doesn't matter anyways, she wouldn't noticeany overhang.
The board is way more important, I would look out for a rocker board for a complete beginner, it makes it way easier to learn how to turn.

And get her a small board, meaning make sure it's not to big for her weight.


----------

